# Can anyone identify this waltz?



## dearie2208

In the 1948 film, George Stevens' production of 'I Remember Mama', there is a beautiful waltz. It is in the scene where the mother (Irene Dun) visits the celebrity character Miss Florence Dana Moorhead, who is a published writer in the film. This waltz is playing in the background.

I have heard this waltz one other time in my life, so I do believe it is an actual song, not one just written for a movie.
Can anyone help me identify it?


----------



## Guest

dearie2208 said:


> In the 1948 film, George Stevens' production of 'I Remember Mama', there is a beautiful waltz. It is in the scene where the mother (Irene Dun) visits the celebrity character Miss Florence Dana Moorhead, who is a published writer in the film. This waltz is playing in the background.
> 
> I have heard this waltz one other time in my life, so I do believe it is an actual song, not one just written for a movie.
> Can anyone help me identify it?


Dear Dearie,
Unless someone here knows the film you mention intimately, I'm afraid there's not much hope of identifying it. Could you find the video on YouTube and post it with the relevant timings where this waltz appears? There are some pretty smart cookies on this forum, but they need at least a concrete pointer, so to speak.
I made a quick Google search and came up with the info that the composer for this film was someone called Roy Webb. Here's the link : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040458/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_wr#writers
Hope that helps. Keep us posted!


----------

